# Spain MTB Rentals & Trails?



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi,

I will be traveling through Middle and Southern Spain in late November for a few weeks and would like to rent a mountain bike to check out some trails.

Anyone know of someplace to rent and ride near these cities?

Madrid, Barcelona, Granada and Cadiz?


----------



## Brah (Jul 29, 2004)

*www.switch-backs.com*

Did a week we these guys this summer... about an hour from Granada in the Sierra Nevada.

Great trails... lots of technical rocky goodness. But the guys there are very good at assessing abilities and getting you dialed on the right trails. They rent bikes now too... mostly Rocky Mtn, but also had Yeti, Cove, etc.

They're located in a small mtn town. Once you're there, it's pretty cheap. They'll hook you with rooms also as part of the deal.

Check them out.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Touch base with my friends Jim and Sue Savage. They operate BikeFax, providing trail guides in print or DVD. They're from Wales but get around Europe pretty well. They did a trip to Spain this year mostly for scouting purposes to check out trails and capture the local beta. You can find them at [email protected] or their website is http://www.bike-fax.com/. Their website actually displays their new guide for Spain!

Have fun!
~Charles


----------

